# Finishing cement board in tub area



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

What's "perabase"? a cement board?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I'm sure they meant PermaBase.
You need to use alkali resistant tape AND screws to install. Use thinset over the taped seams. Drywall compound is a no-no :no:

What about waterproofing?


----------



## Grammee (Aug 15, 2008)

*sealing the permaboard*

On a DIY show I saw them sealing the cement board in a shower with some kind of green paint. They said is was a moisture barrier. What is this?:confused1:


----------

